# Help my Betta!!!! Plus, I'm new. Hello!



## FishNinja (Dec 26, 2008)

I placed Bob (orange Betta) in a new 1.5g carbon filtered/pump tank about a week ago. He seemed fine. A few days later we added a Pleco (suckerfish) and 6 ghost shrimp. The first day he was a little hostile chased the Pleco a little before it settled down and tried to nip at one shrimp who got "all up in his grill" which was really the shrimp's fault but after that seemed fine.
We got them from Walmart who told my wife they were fine as tank-mates.

Anyway, I checked them out yesterday they were all fine, Bob ate.

Today, my wife noticed he looked attacked. His top fins look almost shredded. There are thin white lines shedding from his fins a little, and his body looks pale. He also didn't appear to want to eat immediately when fed today.

I remember now that I saw a couple white flakes floating around the tank a couple days ago too now.

At first we thought he got into a tisk with the Pleco and got beat up but, now I'm worried it might be Ich, Fin Rot, or worse...both.
But I can't imagine how he would go from looking fine to like this overnight.

Here's a pic and I can take more if need be.

Poor Bob the Betta on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

1) Your tank probably has a ton of buildup of ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates because your tank failed to cycle. Can you give us the parameters (liquid test kit)?
2) You are WAY overstocked. a 1.5G is barley big enough for a betta, nontheless a pleco that can reach 18" long. You need to return the pleco and shrimp.
3) Bob looks like he has a case of fin rot, but I am no doctor when it comes to fish diseases. Someone else will clarify. It is usually caused by bad water quality, or other fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A 1.5 gallon tank is way too small for the betta, pleco and shrimp.Its just big enough for the betta. Actually, 2.5 or larger is usually what is reccommended for 1 betta. Oh, and welcome to FishForum


----------



## FishNinja (Dec 26, 2008)

I just reviewed video I happend to have taken of Bob yesterday. Yesterday he had full color, his fins were pristine, full, and flared with not hide nor hair of a split or tear while he was swimming. He also ate like normal.

I've never heard of something like Ich, Fin Rot, or anything else just happening overnight like this. Is it safe to assume he got in a fight with the Pleco and lost then? I mean he has basically fallen apart overnight.

Or is it actually possible for a Betta to go from full color, full immaculate fins to torn apart (like in the photo) in one night from ich/fin rot/etc.?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

FishNinja said:


> I just reviewed video I happend to have taken of Bob yesterday. Yesterday he had full color, his fins were pristine, full, and flared with not hide nor hair of a split or tear while he was swimming. He also ate like normal.
> 
> I've never heard of something like Ich, Fin Rot, or anything else just happening overnight like this. Is it safe to assume he got in a fight with the Pleco and lost then? I mean he has basically fallen apart overnight.
> 
> Or is it actually possible for a Betta to go from full color, full immaculate fins to torn apart (like in the photo) in one night from ich/fin rot/etc.?


Both are possible. But you are avoiding the big picture here. Your tank is way overstocked and most likely full of bad water quality. You need to return the shrimp and pleco, and then do a ton of water changes to get the betta better.

Also, is your tank heated, and what are the params?


----------



## FishNinja (Dec 26, 2008)

The water is room temp about 70-75. From what I've read room temperature is fine for Bettas. The water is crystal clear and like I already said has a carbon filter on it. Its a 1.5g tank, which is a big upgrade from the little tiny split (2 betta) tank we had him in before.
Its a Tetra Whisper Acquarium 1.5g tank, looks like this one:









My wife bought the pleco and ghost shrimp, which she specifically asked about and the Walmart fish dude told her was okay for the betta but obviously Bob had a bad attitude.

Now, he's still alive but he has parts of his top fins hanging on by threads so I'm sure they'll fall off.
He's mostly laying down at the bottom but he'll swim around the tank if you tap the glass.
I'm not sure what I can really do for him at this point.

There's a gummy like sea plant thingy, where most of the shrimp hang out. There's also a cave where Bob sometimes goes in but usually the pleco sucks on the inside of the cave or on the back of the filter.

The way I see, there's plenty of room. I mean the Pleco just sits in one spot and sucks and the shrimp all hang out at the bottom so, he's still got the whole of the 1.5g tank pretty much.

The temperment thing was the real problem though. Wally world told my wife the Pleco would be cool. I was personally a little worried about adding the Pleco, I googled and found mixed reviews about Plecos and Bettas together. Some okay with them, some not.

At any rate, we have reciepts for both the Betta and the Plecos/Shrimp. So if Bob dies, Walmart will reimburse us under their store policy, especially since its basically they're fault, being as my wife knows nothing about fish and I've just been googling since she got the Betta.

I guess we'll have to either get a different fish than a Betta or get rid of everything but a Betta.

We'll see if Bob pulls through. It looks like the damage was just mostly to his top fins and a little on the rear but nothing to his actual body.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Plecos can be very territorial. They also require a very large tank. I would return the pleco asap! Your betta is going to need some clean water to recover. May require daily water changes. Water may look clean, but contain ammonia and nitrites, which are harmful to your fish. Invest in water test kit,so you can monitor your water quality. A tank that small will need a couple water changes a week even with a fiter on it. Hope Bob gets well soon!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Like Cody said, that tank is TOO SMALL to accommodate the betta, shrimp and the pleco.


----------



## FishNinja (Dec 26, 2008)

Well, I took Bob out isolated him into a smaller tank with pre-filtered water.

He's just sitting at the bottom. The rear half of his top fin is now gone, came off.

I'm guessing Bob isn't gonna make it, even though he only had fin damage seemingly.

I'm thinking about having miniature catfish for dinner, the Pleco. 

In retrospect, the shrimp were probably fine but the Pleco wasn't a good choice. If Bob dies I'm going to drive the Pleco far out to the desert... 
Then I'm gonna get another orange Betta and name him Bob. (no Pleco)

When we get back to Walmart, I'm gonna have a dissatisfied customer moment with them


----------



## FishNinja (Dec 26, 2008)

Just thought I'd share the end of this story. The day after I posted I found poor Bob floating face up. 
Also, I didn't mention we got 2 bettas from the store and on the third day the blue one died, was most likely sick before we got him.

That's it. I was semi-attached to Bob and I don't think I can handle another Betta.

The end-state of this though...is that the Pleco's name is now Bob. (begrudgingly though)
And to be honest I don't really like the little bugger.
Don't worry I'm still feeding him though 

Okay, so I'm not sure if the Pleco attacked the Betta though. Like I said, Bob was in perfect condition the day before he looked all torn up all of a sudden.

I isolated him that night in another clean tank with good water and the next morning he was floating up but he had green fuzzy stuff all over him.

So it sounds to me even though there were no visible signs of sickness the day before like it could have been the ich? If that's so maybe it was in fact Bob himself who tore himself up trying to scratch himself?


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

FishNinja said:


> Just thought I'd share the end of this story. The day after I posted I found poor Bob floating face up.
> Also, I didn't mention we got 2 bettas from the store and on the third day the blue one died, was most likely sick before we got him.
> 
> That's it. I was semi-attached to Bob and I don't think I can handle another Betta.
> ...


In the end, there were terrible conditions, he probably had fin rot...and putting him into a smaller tank probably was too much change in water ph etc. chloramines...for a sick fish and you killed him. get the pleco into a bigger tank...20 gal atleast for now, and a water test kit. best of luck.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

a full grown common pleco needs 50+ gallons


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

I've never seen it on the forum, but i kept several bettas on a bar each week when i prepared a bucket of water for changes i added one teaspoon of aq. salt for each gallon of water along with conditioner, My bettas lived for years my fav blue lived for 7years he died only because someone who was helping erred.He lived in a huge crystal brandy snfter with a plant.


----------



## epsilonvaz (Jan 15, 2009)

Just to reiterate what the others have said, you can buy plecos nice and small and sweet looking, but they grow to be big mofo fish, 1.5g is WAY TOO SMALL. I had one a few years back in a 55gallon that I bought as a small baby, and when he died a few years on (RIP) I had to almost hire a crane to lift him out of the tank. 

You will notice your pleco will start to grow very fast, either take him back to the shop or get a bigger tank is my recommendation.


----------



## catfishtabbi (Nov 10, 2008)

Go ahead and get another betta, but he will have to be enough for you, nothing else in his tank.Plecos come out at night they're meaty and the shearing force of thier body will tear a betta up since the tank is so small thats what happened and shrimp have pokers they stab, and the betta does float down as he sleeps if theres no plant to lie on.Good luck with your next one be sure to clean your tank well before adding another one.
oops screens jumping my post on the 13th was inappropriate, i apologize and agree with all posters.


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

Um... Yeah..

Seriously, PLEASE do some research before you embark on keeping anymore living creatures....


----------

